# Counter flashing where roof meets vertical brick wall



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello All,

Does anyone have a good picture that describes how to flash a roof that meets a vertical brick wall? 

Thanks!


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

like the front of this chimney the lower flange goes over the roofing that meets the chimney,the top of the counter flashing is inserted into a reglet(line cut 1/4" deep in mortar w/diamond blade)and then the top of the flashing is finished w/mortarseal,or similar sealant,if it`s not mortar/brick wall,remove lower siding,install apron flashing to wall,and re-install siding over the :wink:top of the apron flashing,sorry smiley was supposed to be at the end of the sentence(???)lol


----------



## tallpaw (Sep 10, 2008)

*Sealing brick*



the roofing god said:


> like the front of this chimney the lower flange goes over the roofing that meets the chimney,the top of the counter flashing is inserted into a reglet(line cut 1/4" deep in mortar w/diamond blade)and then the top of the flashing is finished w/mortarseal,or similar sealant,if it`s not mortar/brick wall,remove lower siding,install apron flashing to wall,and re-install siding over the :wink:top of the apron flashing,sorry smiley was supposed to be at the end of the sentence(???)lol


Roofing God: I currently had a same situation where my sunroom was attached and flashed to the side of my brick wall on the house. It leaked. I had a roofer suggest the same thing re: cutting into the brick to insert the flashing instead of what the builder did which was lay the flashing flat against the brick and then caulk the flashing. My question is should I seal the brick wall above where my roofer is going to fix the problem. Would that help in repelling water? Your talking a 15 x 6 foot section of brick . Thanx for your help


----------



## tallpaw (Sep 10, 2008)

*brick sealing question*



tallpaw said:


> Roofing God: I currently had a same situation where my sunroom was attached and flashed to the side of my brick wall on the house. It leaked. I had a roofer suggest the same thing re: cutting into the brick to insert the flashing instead of what the builder did which was lay the flashing flat against the brick and then caulk the flashing. My question is should I seal the brick wall above where my roofer is going to fix the problem. Would that help in repelling water? Your talking a 15 x 6 foot section of brick . Thanx for your help


Actually: anybody can ring in here that knows if sealing my brick wall is a good idea ?? Thanx, tallpaw


----------



## SagP (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: brick sealing question*

In response to tallpaw's question (though it's way too late to help him perhaps). From what I've read, sealing is usually only a short term solution to a water sepage problem on a particular wall of a brick house. The usual condensation that forms behind a brick wall should make its way out through weep holes and through the porous brick itself. They do make brick sealants, however, which are classified as films and penetrants. Films do not allow water trapped inside the brick to evaporate out the exterior side. Penetrants do. Here's a good link (about half way down the page): http://www.doityourself.com/stry/brickfaqs


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry,never got the heads up.I would see that the wall was repointed as necessary


----------

